
School 2.0 - raffihotter
https://school2point0.com
======
raffihotter
Hi HN! We're building a micro-campus and community for young people filled
with curiosity and kindness.

There will be a rigorous COVID protocol and it will operate as a bubble with
no outside interactions.

We plan on building things (and working/studying!) in the company of like-
minded peers.

If you’re even a little bit curious, give our website a visit!

